# Sonic's First Time Outside



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I took Sonic out for the first time today at about 8:15pm. I didn't put him on the ground seeing as I don't have a playpen for him yet but I did walk with him in my hands. At first he was squirmy but then he started to sniff like crazy. He just sat in my hands on some fleece while I petted him. He didn't even get frightened when we walked past a fenced yard that had a dog barking. I think I'm going to do this with him more often.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

when I take my hedgies outside I do not have a play pen for them. I stay right next to them while they play in the grass. they really like playing in the grass. When I take mine out is during the day so that I can keep an eye on them while they play. I do not keep them outside long because I do live in Florida and it can get warm quick.


----------



## JazzJunkie (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine loves it when I let her play in the grass in the playpen. She makes this really cute whistly kind of sound that I assume is a happy noise since the body language she shows seems calm and curious. I live in Virginia so I only take her out in the summer when its going to be a comfortable temperature for her. But she fights me when it's time to go back in, she tries to get me to put her back down on the grass :lol: I wonder where they think they are when they're outside?


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

My hedges love the grass! My husband and I each keep an eye on one of them so no one gets away, but we have regular outings with the little ones when it's warm in the summer time. They don't get to do it often seeing as we live in Ohio, but they enjoy it quite enough


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't use a play pen when I take my girls out either. I only take one out at a time, or if I have them both out then I have one other person supervising with me and we stay VERY close to them. They love it.


----------

